# Body found in Great Miami River



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

WEST CARROLLTON  A dead body has reportedly been found in the Great Miami River near the low dam near the Moraine Air Park in West Carrollton.

Police and the Montgomery County Coroner are on the scene.

Stay with DaytonDailyNews.com for updates on this developing story.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

My sympathy goes out to the family.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Very sad to see these reports. Serves as a reminder to all of us to be careful on the water.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Every time I hear about a tragedy along the rivers, the first thing I think of is that it could be a fellow angler from whom we have heard on these forums.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Some poor family is having a rough time tonight,sympathy to the family.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw that on the news today...just thinking I was just there on Saturday fishing with a friend. My sympathies to the family and friends. Reminds one to be safe especially around rivers this time of year.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Posting these news items DOES have value on this forum--it has EVERYTHING to do with fishing...it is a constant and sobering reminder that care must be exercised every minute, and not one single safety rule should be broken. It causes the fishermen on this forum to think, to remember, and to take every precaution. The poor souls hauled out of these waters didn't intend this would happen--except for suicides, I'm sure NONE of them planned on dying that day. But they did. It's a great lesson to us, each time we hear it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Well said iteech!


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

When will something be done about Wiper Swiper? I know it's a public forum but c'mon. Enough is enough, he is clearly just here to stir up controversy and be a nuisance. I have noticed people don't get in the tit for tat with him anymore (usually) but this post crosses the line.

Anyways, thoughts go out to the victims family and friends.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

ditto iteech,well stated.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i was out there fishing at about 7 oclock the night before...its crazy, makes you wonder if he was fishing when we were or if he was already in..he may have been right below us.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

my thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

It's always terrible news to hear things like this.A few years back,I was planning on fishing below a roller dam on the Mohican River near Brinkhaven.When my friend and I pulled into the area and parked,we noticed law enforcement were pulling up a body onto a jon boat.The story was that the guy had been fishing and tried to jump from one piece of slab concrete to another and fell in.Just can't stress the fact enough how careful you have to be this time of the year around cold and fast water.Prayers go out to the family.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

monsterKAT11 said:


> i was out there fishing at about 7 oclock the night before...its crazy, makes you wonder if he was fishing when we were or if he was already in..he may have been right below us.


I hear ya. I was down there the two previous days as well. Thoughts to the family and friends.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

stop complaining man, perhaps it wasn't a "fishing report" but it was a southwest ohio issue. it happened in southwest ohio in a place alot of members here fish. therefore if anything it's just a reminder of how dangerous that particular area can be. your rant on whether or not it was useless in the southwest ohio section was in itself, useless.


on another note, i do thank you for the links.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

"this is as relevant to fishing in SW Ohio as a drowning at the city pool"

Wow, really, do you fish at the city pool? 

As much time as i spend hunting and fising, i know that sooner or latter i'll come across something horrible. To this point it hasn't happened and for that i'm greatful. 

As for the above, i would say that any major events that involve waters in sw ohio that we fish in are revelevant to this forum. I don't fish in the city pool.


----------



## fool4thefishin (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes wiper thanks for the link-the story has a fisherman who was going fishing when he spotted that body.I have seen crazy stuff as much as I'm in and near the water but nothing like that!
PS wiper,you sure talk alot for someone who has never started a thread!%


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

lpead said:


> When will something be done about Wiper Swiper? I know it's a public forum but c'mon. Enough is enough, he is clearly just here to stir up controversy and be a nuisance. I have noticed people don't get in the tit for tat with him anymore (usually) but this post crosses the line.
> 
> Anyways, thoughts go out to the victims family and friends.


I read this last night and am so glad someone finally said something about what he posted on here. The fact that you even tried to make fun of this whole situation with your crankbait comment is unbelievable to me! I would have said something but was waiting until I got home tonight from being out of town.

First of all my thoughts do go out to the victims family. Regardless of what happened to the man sympathy is there for him. The title of the thread clearly states what the thread is about....if you were looking for a tip on where to fish why would you click on it? It is clearly not about where the bite is at right now.

I have fished in these areas and it is a reminder to everyone to be safe out there, regardless of what activity we are undertaking around the river or any body of water. Every year there are drownings that happen all acroos the state and everyone should be aware of them. I think this thread belongs here as much as any fishing report does. The mods do a great job of keeping things clean and organized and obviously they deem that this thread is in the right location.

If you are worried about finding out where the hot spots are why dont you use the search button and just type in what you want and it will bring up all threads related to that starting with the newest first. Or hit the next page button. Seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Come on guys,be smarter than him,he's trolling for any takers.Don't fall for it


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

I was fishing upstream of the East River Road boat ramp the day before that happened. If the investigators start looking for foot tracks, they surely will find a lot of mine... There was a lot of other tracks around there, but judging by the way the river flows in that area, I don't know if a body would make it as far as the dam. I wonder if anyone who fishes in that area knows the guy. If so, i am sure I will find out this summer.

I have to agree that this thread has plenty to do with fishing. At this point we can only look at this as an accidental drowning. That being the case, it serves as a sobering reminder to the obvious.... the river is a cruel mistress. She is worthy of our respect. Additionally, there is nothing saying every thread post has to be about fishing... there is a subject heading telling you what the post is about; if you don't care about it, don't read it.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

catfish-fever said:


> I was fishing upstream of the East River Road boat ramp the day before that happened. If the investigators start looking for foot tracks, they surely will find a lot of mine... There was a lot of other tracks around there, but judging by the way the river flows in that area, I don't know if a body would make it as far as the dam. I wonder if anyone who fishes in that area knows the guy. If so, i am sure I will find out this summer.
> 
> I have to agree that this thread has plenty to do with fishing. At this point we can only look at this as an accidental drowning. That being the case, it serves as a sobering reminder to the obvious.... the river is a cruel mistress. She is worthy of our respect. Additionally, there is nothing saying every thread post has to be about fishing... there is a subject heading telling you what the post is about; if you don't care about it, don't read it.



by the helpful links that wiper posted, i think the guy wasn't actually a fisherman, which is what makes this so suspicious.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

While I found Wiper's original comments inappropriate, just as everyone else, it is easy to see that he regretted them soon thereafter. The man did humble himself and apologize. I cannot say that I have never posted comments in haste on an internet forum which I almost immediately wanted to retract. It happens. Heck, this might be one of them 

I don't agree with Wiper's opinion regarding this particular subject's relevancy in the forum, but one would expect a guy to attempt defending his comments. The majority of us have a good grasp on the general guidelines for posting in the correct forums. The moderators deal with it just fine. 

I have found many of Wiper's comments to be abrasive, but he has also contributed beneficial input. He has often caused me to perform Google searches to understand what he is talking about  It's a matter of personality and I am of the opinion that a variety of colorful personalities make for interesting dialogue. 

To Wiper Swiper: I apologize for speaking of you as if you were not reading this for yourself. It seemed the simplest way to word it. Frankly, I think you're a pain in the ass sometimes, but I like you anyway. You may now think the same of me. Please continue to contribute, but do try not to drive newcomers away.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

well said River Anglin.... My wife thinks Im a pain in the Arse most of the time but she still likes me anyways......

Personally i also enjoy the different types of mentalities on here, its what keeps some of these forums moving. After all, its a "discussion Forum" and without a wide view of thoughts, there wouldnt be much discussion if folks who all thought the same way would post. 
Just my .02

Only another 4-5 months left until Spring....
Salmonid


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This one has run it's course. Time to let it go and move on.


----------

